# can anyone ID this bmx?



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## 1973rx3 (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to say Diamond Back Silver Streak but not 100% sure.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah i would say your right. I've been ebaying that bike and it looks exactly like it except the tabs for the chain guard are missing


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2012)

i do have handlebars too. what would you say its worth?


----------



## macr0w (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like a Diamond Back.

Serial #?


----------



## RetroBMX (Aug 3, 2012)

*Silver Streak*

It looks like a Diamond Back Silver Streak, as noted above.  You should find a serial number on one of the rear dropouts, and also on a fork dropout.  You can decode the serial numbers on http://www.os-db.net/content.php?140-Silver-Streak. If your serial number fits the description given on that site, then you know you have a Silver Streak, for sure.

Value?  DB sold millions of these in 1981-83, plus they were entry level bikes, so not really rare and desirable.  You might get $100-$150 for it on ebay.   The 3-pc alloy Diamond Back cranks that came as an upgrade option on these bikes are the really desirable bits.


----------

